# General Information - Use of VAG-COM (VCDS) Software with Phaetons



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*How does one go about getting his VAGCOM?*

I am new to these forums (1.5 weeks) and I have found them very helpful. I do see a lot of threads talking about things I want to do but all are requiring a VAGCOM, which is the computer the dealer hooks up to the vehicle. I am getting a mechanic at my dealership to help me with the European ride height but would like to do a lot more...like the chimes for seat belt...I am way over that one.


----------



## OLD GHOST (Mar 7, 2003)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (CSh2oboy)*

you will need a laptop. Ross-Tech is who you need for the cable/software
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-c....html


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (OLD GHOST)*

Word of advice, ...Order the KEY-USB Vagcom for $249. All you will receive in the mail is a cord that allows connection from your computer to the car and it comes already registered so no waiting on authorization. It does what you need it for. Also, if you plan on securing your order with a credit card, make sure they take your order while you have them on the phone. It is difficult to place the order "online" with credit cards. They do not allow CC transactions unless you do so with PayPal. It's just best to seal the deal on the phone. I bought mine last week and in minutes downloaded the program from their site. Then it didn't take 10 minutes to change the codes to my satisfaction.
David


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*While we are on the VAGCOM topic*

If I performed an auto scan and faults were to show up, is this just telling me that at one time a problem did occur??.( or still exists)
Is it possible that a fault occurred, the problem fixed itself, but a record of the problem is just stored as a fault? I've never ran a "Phat Scan" before and I'm just wondering how to read a car's X-ray??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: While we are on the VAGCOM topic (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
When you scan for fault codes (either the whole vehicle, meaning, all controllers, or just one specific controller), the presence of a fault code can indicate either that the fault code *did exist* at one time, or *currently exists.* There is no way you can tell, just from the initial scan, if the fault condition still exists.
What I normally do is this: I scan the entire vehicle for fault codes, using the 'auto-scan' feature. I then print the results to an electronic file - in my case, I use Adobe Acrobat to create a PDF of the results. I think it is possible to 'save' the results of a scan as well, and view them later, but I don't know how this is done.
I then review the report, and after having reviewed it, I select the "clear all fault codes" option. I then re-scan the entire car, and save the second report. This allows me to see what fault codes have existed in the past, and what fault codes still exist.
Before I take the car in for service at my VW dealer, I make sure I print out all the diagnostic scans that I have done since the last service visit, and put them in a binder (booklet) for the service technician to review. That way, I am not making his job more difficult - by keeping him 'out of the loop', so to speak - when I clear non-recurring fault codes.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (CSh2oboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CSh2oboy* »_ I do see a lot of threads talking about things I want to do but all are requiring a VAGCOM, which is the computer the dealer hooks up to the vehicle. I am getting a mechanic at my dealership to help me with the European ride height but would like to do a lot more...like the chimes for seat belt...I am way over that one.

Hi Chris:
Welcome to the forum.
If you have a friendly and co-operative service technician at your VW dealer - and it certainly sounds like you do, based on your comment about the help you are getting with the suspension settings - then you really don't need to go and buy a scan tool yourself.
The VAG-COM scan tool we have been talking about here is actually a computer program (an executable) that is used to make certain configuration changes to the controller modules in a Volkswagen. Your VW dealership has the same scan tools in their shop, for example, the VAS 5051 or VAS 5052 tools.
Anything we talk about here, such as re-coding the controller modules to get rid of seat belt chimes, door ajar chimes, making changes to door locking behavior, stuff like that, can easily be done by your Phaeton service technician with the VAS 5051 or VAS 5052. My suggestion to you is this: Make a print-out of the threads here on the forum that contain details of the changes you would like made, then take your Phaeton to your dealership and drop it off with the technician for a day or two. If you bring the Phaeton in to the dealership for the sole purpose of having coding changes made, it is quite reasonable to expect to pay for 1 or 2 hours of labour. If you make the request for the coding changes at the same time that the Phaeton is in for regular scheduled service - meaning, the technician has to bring the car inside and connect his/her scan tool for other purposes - then the dealerships normally don't make a charge for these little changes, because they only take a few moments to do if a scan tool is already hooked up.
I've made a list of some related posts that might help you gain a better overview of the whole process. In principle, if you can get the changes you want done at your dealership, then you don't need to get a scan tool unless you are (like some of us, myself included) a compulsive tinkerer.
Michael
Ride Height This discussion addresses the tricky issue of 'Are configuration changes politically correct?'
*Programming and Configuring the Phaeton After You Take Delivery 
....(What your Phaeton service technician can do for you) *
 Turn off the seat belt warning message and chime 
 Turn off the "Key in Ignition" warning chime 
 Define preferences for door locking and unlocking behavior
 Define preferences for daytime running lights (DRL)
 Turn off Tire Pressure Monitoring if you install snow tires without TPM sensors
 Getting Rid of the Navigation Acceptance Screen (legal warning screen)
* Phaeton Technical Reference Material*
How to Purchase a Phaeton Service Manual
VAS 5051 Diagnostic and Programming Tool
VAG-COM Diagnostic Scan Tool and the Phaeton - reference information
VAG-COM Screenshots for Building Label Files
Phaeton Self-Diagnosis and Fault Recording System 
*PS (this is very important):* Never fail to keep in mind that the technicians at just about every car dealership in North America are paid on what is known as a 'flat rate' basis. This means that the technician is only paid for the work that is billed, either to the customer, or to VW in the case of warranty work. The system works exactly the same as the billing practices of a physician, dental surgeon, or lawyer. From this, you can appreciate that if the technician is asked to do some 'little extra' non-billable task that takes 5 minutes at the end of a 1 or 2 hour billable project, they generally will be happy to do it, same as any other professional who bills on a 'work performed' basis. But, if you ask the same person to do the same 5 minute 'little extra' on a stand-alone basis - and it winds up taking them half an hour to bring the vehicle in, hook it up, run all the tests, function-test the vehicle after the work is performed... well, you get the idea.


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:52 AM 2-9-2005_


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (PanEuropean)*

Thanks PanEuropean, I am a tinker and love to know all that is out there. I am paying the tech under the table to work on my car and do the ride height adjustment for me, so I totally understand what you mean. My Father is a car dealer and I have always had the benefit of his techs working on my cars but now that I own a VW I am on my own







He was very hostile when I told him I bought the Phaeton but after I took him for a ride he is actually started bragging about the car to friends...not in his showrooms of course







I will print out the other threads you attached and see if my tech will do them. He is a little nervous about doing anything because the dealers are not suppose to change the settings, especially when it comes to things like the seat belt chimes. they said that if someone were to have an accident and was not wearing a seat belt that they may be held liable for shutting off the chimes. I completely understand given the sue happy society that we now live in.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (CSh2oboy)*

Hi Chris:
Ah-ha. Well, if you like to tinker around, then it is worth getting the VAG-COM software. It is pretty good software, very well proven in the VW community, and the customer support 'after the sale' is really excellent, although as David pointed out, the order-taking process if you order directly from Ross-Tech is a bit clunky. I bought my cable from a local distributor, and suggest you consider doing the same - it won't cost any more, might cost less, and you will then have a local contact for initial training and orientation.
The VAG-COM software is available in one of two ways, either as a 'freeware' version or as a fully licenced version. Either way, you download the same executable from the Ross-Tech website.
If you also buy the cable from Ross-Tech, the cable includes a component - a software dongle - that automatically unlocks the full capability of the software. In other words, the $249 you pay for the cable represents about $50 for the hardware cost of the cable, and a $200 software licence fee. If you want the 'freeware' version, then you have to construct your own cable, or buy a third party cable. All of the Phaeton owners that I know who use a VAG-COM have just bought the Ross-Tech cable. 
Michael
*HEX-USB Cable for VAG-COM Software*
_The large connector plugs into the Phaeton OBD connector, the little connector is a standard USB connection. The cable is very high quality._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:42 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (PanEuropean)*

We're working on revising our clunky ordering process with a real e-commerce "store". At the moment, if you don't like PayPal, you have to call us wiith your credit card -- we simply won't take your card number on-line until we can keep it encrypted and secure all the way from your keyboard to our office.
You cannot adjust much of anything with the freeware version of VAG-COM, and you still need an interface to make the connection between your PC and the car. Our interfaces come with the license for the full version of the software built in. You will find cheaper third-party interfaces as well, but most of them only work with older versions of VAG-COM which won't work some of the modules in the Phaeton. Solutions like that are an OK way to save a few bucks if you're driving a 5-year old Jetta, but are not suitable for the Phaeton.
You can tell if a fault condition which was recorded still exists or not: Those which do not currently exist will be flagged as "Intermittent". 
VWVortex has a dedicated VAG-COM forum which we check several times a day: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=510
Also, feel free to e-mail or call us if you have any questions.
-Uwe-
http://www.Ross-Tech.com


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (Uwe)*

Thanks very much Uwe, your wisdom is much appreciated.
If I understand you correctly, the 'intermittent' tag on a fault code means "It was recorded in the past, but is not present now", is that correct? I had the (mis)understanding that 'intermittent' meant that the fault code had once been recorded, and subsequently once was not recorded - it did not imply that it was or was not present at the time the scan was done.
Michael


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (PanEuropean)*

Nope, "Intermittent" means it was detected at some point, but doesn't exist at the time you did the scan, or perhaps more properly, the last time the module was able the check for that fault condition. 
Obviously, not all faults conditions can be checked on a continuous basis. For example, some fault conditions can only be checked for when the module powers up. Others can only be checked for when the system in question is in use, example: your secondary air injection system only runs for a few minutes when the engine is started cold, and most faults releated to that system can only be detected when it runs.
Anyway, if the fault code exists at the time you did the scan (or the last time the module was able to check for that condition) then the code should not be flagged "Intermittent".
-Uwe-


----------



## adamkodish (Mar 5, 2006)

*Connecting VAGCOM to RHD Phaeton*

According to previous post, the diagnostic port on a LHD vehicle is in the driver footwell near the parking brake.
On a RHD vehicle, I have discovered its in a different place, namely alongside the fuse block located underneath the cover beneath the steering wheel.
This cover is released using a handle, which you can locate easily by running your hand back along the cover from directly undeneath the parking brake release towards the engine bulkhead.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Connecting VAGCOM to RHD Phaeton (adamkodish)*

More information about where the OBD connector on both left-hand and right-hand drive Phaetons is located - including pictures - can be found here: click here.
Michael


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Connecting VAGCOM to RHD Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

That click takes me to fuse box location, not OBD.


----------



## jimay (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: How does one go about getting his VAGCOM? (CSh2oboy)*

I got mine around the turn of the year directly from Ross Tech. They shipped promptly.
I got the HEX CAN USB cable. I found out that the Phaeton doesn't seem to do anything with the (Faster) CAN bus. A HEX USB cable would have worked fine. However, my wife's 06 Passat uses the CAN bus, so what made sense for me may not make sense for you.
The Ross Tech cable has a dongle built in. This provides the evidence to the software you are using that you have a paid license. No punching in license codes and it becomes easy to use VagCom with two or more laptops.
The cable also has a LED on it which lights up when you plug it into the car's bus connector. In Left Hand Drive cars, you will find it straight above your left ankle with your left foot resting on the dead pedal. I guess in RHD you find it inside the Fuse Department below the steering wheel. That LED on the plug confirms you made a full connection so you don't have to hang upside down like a lemur fiddling with it until you get any possible software or hardware issues figured out the first time you use VagCom.
I was confused on my first time a little with all the various functions. What I would recommend is this:
1. Make your connections and make sure the software and cable are all working. The easy way to be sure is to have the software search for controllers on the car. If the function works, you're looking good. RTFM if you need to figure out where to find this function or just poke around in the software if you're brave. VagCom is not GUARANTEED to keep you from doing stupid things, but it's usually obvious you're about to.
2. Now TELL VagCom you are on a Phaeton platform and run a complete scan of the car. Same screen as where you searched for controllers. A drop down list tells VagCom you're scanning a "Phaeton" then do your scan. It doesn't take forever.
3. Save and PRINT the results. (Aren't you glad your laptop is on your home wireless network and you can print from out in the garage? You're so smart.)
4. Download and PRINT the entire VagCom owner's manual. It isn't that long and it's nicely laid out. Real men don't usually read manuals, and you've done fine up until now. But you're definitely going to make things harder on yourself from now on if you don't read what you just squandered ink and trees on.
5. Sit down with your new Phaeton MRI,XRAY and Blood Tests and read what they say. Don't worry about the terminology yet. Look for things that read like trouble. Now read the VagCom owner's manual for clues to the printout and what to do next.
6. You're now full of confidence and knowledge, or beer.
7. Return to VWVortex and go through the FAQ to find all that adaptation stuff and decide how much you really really really care about and want to have done. Some of it is definitely useful. Useful is in the eye of the beholder.
8. Feel free to ask members if you're worried about possible damage or what do do. This is the best board in the auto industry.



_Modified by jimay at 1:36 PM 3-25-2007_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Connecting VAGCOM to RHD Phaeton (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_That click takes me to fuse box location, not OBD.

Note carefully whether the car in the picture is right hand drive or left hand drive. If it is right hand drive, the OBD connector will be next to the fusebox, you have to lower a panel to get access to it. If it is left hand drive, the OBD connector will be in the location that is specified by American law - under the dashboard, on the outboard side of the driver footwell.
Michael


----------



## pabraham100 (Nov 8, 2011)

*Fixing my 2004 Phaeton V8*



jimay said:


> I got mine around the turn of the year directly from Ross Tech. They shipped promptly.
> I got the HEX CAN USB cable. I found out that the Phaeton doesn't seem to do anything with the (Faster) CAN bus. A HEX USB cable would have worked fine. However, my wife's 06 Passat uses the CAN bus, so what made sense for me may not make sense for you.
> Feel free to ask members if you're worried about possible damage or what do do. This is the best board in the auto industry.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I was browsing through the bulletin board when I cam accross your post and invitation to ask questions. I just bought an old phaeton which is mechanically very pristine but has two big problems
1. The tire pressure monitoring was completely disabled (electronically) so I am looking to reset it using the VAG-COM.
2. The navigation system, is out of sync it shows me going south when I am going north and going east when I am going west. Wonder if this is some wiring problem or calibration of some sort I have to do. It alkso thinks I am in Madison WI, when I actually am in Chicago, IL. It otherwise works that is display moves etc w.r.t the cars position but it is way out.

Any advice on how to proceed.

Thanks
-paul


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Paul:

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations on your purchase.

Concerning the confused navigation system, I suspect that the software in some of your controllers (instrument cluster, navigation controller) is out of date. Please do a scan, then post it here on the forum so we can have a look at it.

Concerning the TPMS, you really don't want to re-enable that unless you have 5 pressure sensors that are known to be fully functional. If you have the original sensors still in place, they are probably time-expired (batteries are dead). New sensors are expensive. 

We have a FAQ that contains useful information about all sorts of things (including TPMS), the link to it is Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category).

Michael


----------



## GOW-wolfie (Aug 13, 2013)

*07 Jetta Wolfie*

Hi there. 
I would like to know what vag com wire to use in order to disable the drl on my jetta. 
It seems like you can help me. 
Thank you.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, 

There is a lot of information here in the Phaeton forum, but it only deals with that particular car platform. 

I think you will have better replies by posting your question in the VWVortex VAG-COM discussion forum here: VAG COM Diagnostic Forum or in the Jetta forum here: Jetta GLI VI 

Good luck!  

Chris


----------

